# My Blues



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi all thankyou for the lovely comments of my little blues, i thought that id add some more pics of Katie (darker moose) and Ruby (lighter moose) they decided to use my camera case as temporary accommodation as i took the pics :lol: still havent worked out how to make the pictures smaller yet so sorry for the HUGE mousey pic on your screens!! 

Ruby and Katie are sisters but Ruby is much larger (probably because of her sever addiction to sunflower seeds!) i dont know if you can notice on the second pic of ruby that she has a little growth on the side of her neck it dosent seem to bother her, do u think i get her checked out?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're lovely and the 4th pic is just adorable!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

i love the third pic from the bottom =]


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

its quite sweet because everytime i tried 2 take their picture the kept running towards the camera trying to hide in my hands :lol:


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Soooooo cute! Lovely ladies!

I have a buck, Jasper, who will jump onto the camera and try to pry my fingers off to hold him :roll: 
He's such a Diva!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the bum shot :lol: And my mice love the camera too - apparently it's a great game trying to climb on it when mum is taking photos :roll:


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

patience is definately needed when taking our meece pictures haha :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

So cute!


----------

